# Seventh Day Adventists going door to door



## Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2011)

While sitting in my living room today, I heard a weird noise in the porch area and on the door. A few minutes later I went to see what it was. It was a bag hanging from the door knob that contained a book by E.G. White called The Great Controversy. (Wiki page on this book) Also included was an order card for Bible Prophecy guides. It asks you to choose your preferred Bible version. One of the options is "Catholic." Going for maximum appeal no doubt, even though the book has nasty things to say about the papacy. 

My wife was driving home at the same time and said she saw them handing out literature and talking to people in the neighborhood. There was no knock at the door, so maybe they only talked to folks who were already outside. 

Here's how the rest of the conversation went: 

Wife: "Are you going to throw that book away?" (The house is already chock full of books, a few dozen of which should probably be put on ebay.) 
Me: "No, this is an important book to have for apologetic purposes." (Add it to the pile!) Evidently it is their main evangelistic tool.

To my recollection, I've never had any SDA's knock on my door or leave literature. I've come across JW's a few times, but always at someone else's house. (Or if they did come by, it wasn't when I was home.) So far I've avoided the Mormons who've tried to drop by. A Oneness Pentecostal from a nearby congregation knocked a few years ago to invite me to church. I did speak to him briefly and probably should have given him some literature that I had. 

I've never been visited by any Reformed people. I did have Southern Baptists come by a handful of times, but they were from a church I had attended a few times. That was their usual practice, going by the homes of people who had visited recently and going through their version of Evangelism Explosion.


----------

